# Tattoos & Fears of them stretching



## SouthernC

Hi all, first off just joined recently :)

On to my question/concern.. I just found out I was pregnant about a week ago, find out in another week my due date. I have a tattoo on my stomach its not a big tattoo, but its in the "perfect" spot for it to stretch. I've been using Palmer's stretch mark lotion since the day I found out, any other advice for this, or has anyone else had tattoo on there stomach while pregnant?? What was the outcome??


----------



## AP

I have one, it was fine, as was my friends. I guess there's no guarantees tbh, depends how your stretchmarks go :shrug: 
Funnily enough I was at my tattooist on Sat and he said if u get a stretchie through it it tends to calm down in time.


----------



## Kess

I have a tattoo on the side of my abdomen on a level with my belly button. So far, no stretch marks at all, though I can see the line on the belly button side of the tat is thicker than it was so it's obviously stretching a bit. Hopefully it'll go back to normal afterwards. I've been using Bio Oil and Jergens Naturals cocoa butter with vitamin E.


----------



## SouthernC

Hopefully mine wont stretch, I've been using Palmer's Cocoa Butter since day one so hopefully it wont :)


----------



## emyandpotato

I have one on my tummy too and have the most horrendous stretch marks all over my hips and stomach but weirdly they seem to have bypassed the tattoo and it hasn't stretched at all thank goodness.


----------



## mamawannabee

I've been wondering this too, and as I've started to grow the last few weeks, my tattoo has stretched. I have one down my whole side that wraps around on to my front and back and when he did it, he said it should be fine if I were to get pregnant, that it will stretch and come back to normal as your skin does. So far, I have been really bad about putting lotion on it, or my belly at all, but I'm sure that is helpful. So long as it's been there a while, my guess is that it should be fine, as it's healed and just a part of your skin that will act just the same and stretch and return to normal after baby is born.


----------



## MrsMM24

Well... this is my 2nd. I had one on my hip with my first and since then, have gotten quite a few more tats. Mine did not remain stretched, however it did stretch during the later trimester. Using the cocoa butter should be helpful, as long as you use it for the remainder and after as you get back down to size. As the tattoo artist mentioned, the marks will fade lighter as time passes... In my journal I can tell that the tat I have on my side is going to stretch, but I plan to continue moisterizing as I get back down to size. I do have one or even two for that matter that could be effected in case of a C-section, but that is a different story... Keep us updated


----------



## Seity

Mine is an ouroboros snake that circles my belly button. I never used any lotion and didn't get any stretch marks and my tattoo went right back to the same after the birth.


----------



## gidge

I´m also very nervous about this as I have a huge tattoo along my side and on some of my stomach. When I had it done my tattooist said if i get pregnant to keep it moisturised and it should be fine. I just hope it doesn´t distort :S Fingers crossed.


----------



## bloodbinds

I have a tattoo on my stomach, about the lenght of my finger, when i got pregnant the first time it totally ruined it, there are stretchmarks all the way through it and it's looks all lopsided and strange now, lol. But i'm not that bothered, i loved my tattoo, but i love the fact my pregnant body ruined it, rather than have the perfect tattoo and no baby! Lol. I used stretch mark creams and oils as well, but as they say, if you're going to get stretch marks, then you're going to get stretch marks no matter what you do! Good luck, i hope it doesn't stretch too much!


----------



## MrsMM24

GIDGE - Same thing that my artist told me. I kept mine moisterized, and although I got some stretch marks, they are very faded and barely noticeable around, in, and near my tattoo.

BLOODBINDS - That is true, you cannot stop stretch marks if you are going to get them, however, the fact is,that if you create elasticity in your skin, they will be less noticeable. I too am happy that the baby is the reason that my tat was altered (at the time of pregnancy) 

Everyone's skin is different, but moisterizing is a good thing, especially during pregnancy. You have to stay hydrated and that includes your skin.


----------

